# Knitting "Detangler"



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Google Knitting Detangler. Looks like a jar with hole in the lid which spins on a small lazy susan to untangle your skein of yarn. Video shows being used with a ruffle scarf yarn. Single is $29.95 plus shipping and double (2 jars) $49.95 plus shipping. 

I just emptied a candy jar which I am going to try to convert into a "handyman's version" of this product to be used on a small lazy susan I bought for storing spices.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Google Knitting Detangler. Looks like a jar with hole in the lid which spins on a small lazy susan to untangle your skein of yarn. Video shows being used with a ruffle scarf yarn. Single is $29.95 plus shipping and double (2 jars) $49.95 plus shipping.
> 
> I just emptied a candy jar which I am going to try to convert into a "handyman's version" of this product to be used on a small lazy susan I bought for storing spices.


http://www.knittingdetangler.com/

You're perfectly right to make your own version! Way to go! :thumbup:

For more KPer's comments on that 'machine':
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-51511-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-90643-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-94805-1.html


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I have these. The wooden one was made for me. The other one was my creation.


----------



## bu1201 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just book marked the site, thanks for posting.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Google Knitting Detangler. Looks like a jar with hole in the lid which spins on a small lazy susan to untangle your skein of yarn. Video shows being used with a ruffle scarf yarn. Single is $29.95 plus shipping and double (2 jars) $49.95 plus shipping.
> 
> I just emptied a candy jar which I am going to try to convert into a "handyman's version" of this product to be used on a small lazy susan I bought for storing spices.


How very clever you are!! That's exactly what it looks like, I can't believe people would pay $30 for that!


----------



## Helena420 (Sep 18, 2011)

In the past I have used an upright toilet roll holder, or I put the wool in a plastic bag and tie the end loosely.

Needs must!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Love my yarn bowl..does the same thing for me..looks much nicer when not in use also..that doesnt happen much though.

Your invention is a great idea and looks nicer also..good work..


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Doh! Why fluff about with all that ! Just hold one ball of yarn in each hand and dangle the knitting to untangle itself!( must admit I only knit smallish items)


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

I saw an ad for this some time ago and thought no way!! This is just a gimmick to make someone else rich. It is a wonderful idea, but not worth the price.


----------



## i m adele (Feb 11, 2011)

A stand up paper towel holder works well.
Some years back a 98 year old stated, why roll a ball of the skein the company made to pull out, my sock will be half done before you finish winding your ball.
I have not wound a ball from this type skein since.
Maybe saved some time, saved wear on the joints and hands.
Old and enjoying it, adele


----------



## beverlyfarmboy (Feb 20, 2011)

I just saw this somewhere on the web:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Having just returned recently from a trip to Italy - where NO containers have a deposit, I can view this re-use of soda-pop bottles with accepting eyes. I wonder if the technique would work on 1.5-litre water bottles? They are not return-for-deposit bottles here, though I wish they were.

I even have a chair whose seat is shot; it will be perfect for this set-up.


----------



## Helena420 (Sep 18, 2011)

I think that would work


----------

